# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Фисгармония

## Лара

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои смиренные поклоны.Может кто-то знает приблизительную стоимость фисгармонии в  Индии( в рупиях).Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Какая вам нужна? Цены на новые от 3500 до 40 000 рупий. Я купил отличную БУ гармошку за 1500 в прошлом году. Не нарадуюсь. Старинная звучит гораздо слаще новой.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Я бы ориентировалась на 12000-15000 рупий. Может больше. Если хотите большой размер и приемлемое звучание.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

расскажите пожалуйста, как лучше везти, чтобы не повредить в дороге?

----------


## Radesa das

> расскажите пожалуйста, как лучше везти, чтобы не повредить в дороге?


в одеяло завернуть. в самолете только в ручную кладь.

----------


## Shpyntov.Y

А сколько примерно стоит маленькая харинамная фисгармонь?

----------


## Геннадий

Смотря какая где и у кого :-) Но никак не дешевле 4-5к рупий.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> в одеяло завернуть. в самолете только в ручную кладь.


Поделитесь опытом, как уговорить работников аэропорта взять фисгармонь в ручную кладь? 
Раньше было без проблем, но в прошлом году фисгармонь взяли только в багаж (смогли только убедить их повесить надпись "осторожно").
Даже удивительно, что она долетела без повреждений.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Могу дать контакты преданного, который вам ее упакует в специальный ящик для инструментов, так что даже если ее будут кидать, ничего не случится.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Могу дать контакты преданного, который вам ее упакует в специальный ящик для инструментов, так что даже если ее будут кидать, ничего не случится.


Спасибо! Буду иметь это ввиду

 :namaste:

----------

